# Would of been a nice....



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Opening day today....(weather) North-eastern coldfront and everything.... Does anyone know why they pushed it back a week?


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think they said to simplify the zones and seasons ! Worked for us on lake








Erie today!


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Some nice mallards . congrats.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

So the rich hunters that hunt privat marshes in NW ohio can get two opening days. First by the lake, then a little bit inland.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

So does everyone else because everyone comes up north but when yours zone come in you have your zone to just the southern guys.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I made the drive from Columbus and hunted today. Wasn't as good I as hoped to be honest with the front but we weren't skunked. 2 Geese, a very young drake mallard and a hen redhead.

Looking forward to the southern opener next Saturday.


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hunted East Harbor IDEAL CONDITIONS set up in the middle of the harbor away from everyone . Saw quite a few ducks & geese none wanted to play. Must have been where the fish were because we had a few boats that set up for drifts and for the first three hours of the morning they would make 1/2 mile drfts that would bring them withihn 50 yards of our spread . (No problem its there lake also ) . We then moved in closer to the shore and set up . Fishermen must have thought that our decoys attracted fish . This time there drift took them about 75 yards from our spread . No problem birds were not working our spread anyway . Never saw these guys catch any fish so our decoys didn't work for them either . All in all it was a good day spent with friends .


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hunted big water all weekend. Ducks did not want to play opening morning but last night things changed and they started to party


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Any updates on those woodies. U marsh hunters notice if they were heading south.


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Still plenty of them around !


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Been looking this week and I think alot of woodies left our area....still some around but we lost alot.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I've seen the most woodies in the last two days than I have in the last month. Near 70 this week should keep them around for a while


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire The woodies are still around


----------

